# Never get email notifications



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ever since I joined TCF I have never received any email notifications even though I have it selected in my account. If I check the box next to my thread subscriptions it does not stick. The same for private messages.

I am using windows live mail and even if I check my email account on PTD.net there is nothing there. Can some one fix this?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Everything looks right here. It's probably being blocked on your end. Try temporarily switching to a gmail account to confirm.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mike Lang said:


> Everything looks right here. It's probably being blocked on your end. Try temporarily switching to a gmail account to confirm.


Mike,

I just got off the phone with my email provider, PenTeleData, and they do not do any type of blocking. He stated that you are not even sending the email to my account as there is nothing even in the spam folder in my webmail account. The problem is on your end.

Do not take this personally but I really do not want Google in my life so I am not going to set up an email account with them. I have been using this email address for almost ten years now and I only ever had a problem like this with AVS and here.

I do know that I had difficulty setting up my account here when I first joined as I never got an email confirmation. I had to contact the forum administrator to get my account activated. I did get an email from [email protected] .com about my account activation. This is the only email I ever got from TCF.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I asked them to check the account, but then I ran a quick test of my own...

I changed the email address on your account & sent a test PM.

The email came through in 15 seconds. 

I then changed your email back to what it was.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mike Lang said:


> I asked them to check the account, but then I ran a quick test of my own...
> 
> I changed the email address on your account & sent a test PM.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate you looking into this for me. Hopefully things get worked out.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> Ever since I joined TCF I have never received any email notifications even though I have it selected in my account. If I check the box next to my thread subscriptions it does not stick. The same for private messages.
> 
> I am using windows live mail and even if I check my email account on PTD.net there is nothing there. Can some one fix this?


I used to get them.

Tons of them.

Then there was a problem with my debit card being out of date and the new one not having been sent just as I needed to rent/'buy extra storage space on the server, so they got bounced back for a day or two and I haven't gotten one since.

Even PM'd the mod it was suggested I PM about it, never heard a thing back.

Really, really annoying.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Jed1
It's not just an issue with you. I have gmail and from time to time (well, maybe ~3 times in ~3 yrs) I stop getting them too. Then they start coming again. Nothing I do on my end initiates or prohibits the notifications. Though your issue might be different in that you've never received them.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I was going to post a msg about this too as its not working for me. I have checked my spam folder with nothing there, I'm familiar with vbulletin notifications including being a mod on other forums so I understand how it works but in any case it not working for me. 

I use Gmail, have plenty of space free and while I haven't been active on this forum for some time, it used to work but not at all lately. I have created and replied to threads and have had to come back to the messages to find there has been reply but I have not received any notifications.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh geek, I'm stupid. 

I just realized to check the email address on my profile, it seems it has been a VERY long time since I was hanging out here and I had old old old email address listed here, I suspect notifications should work for me now.


----------

